
China mobilises thousands of troops, armoured vehicles near border with India - ilamont
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3088093/china-mobilises-thousands-troops-armoured-vehicles-near-border/
======
mytailorisrich
I find it interesting that the article shows a photos of troops being
transported by commercial plane.

Is it standard practice? Or does it perhaps show that the Chinese military is
still somewhat short of transport planes?

------
LargoLasskhyfv
F.G.T.H - Two Tribes (5m24s)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXWVpcypf0w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXWVpcypf0w)

